# tranny swap



## velocity516 (Aug 11, 2004)

will a tranny out of a '00 s4 work on a 2.2 20v?
what mods are necassary, if any? has anyone tried this?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: tranny swap (velocity516)*

Yes, but the crank reference sender hole is in the wrong spot. Otherwise its fine. 
Your best bet is really an RS2 transmission. The US-spec B5 S4 transmission is quite weak without any of the good features found in the Euro-spec transmissions such as wide-tooth 1st gear and/or external oil cooler.


----------

